# Sidelined for a bit, knee surgery.



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

I just got back from the doc,I obliterated both side of my knee three weeks ago at a field shoot.Walking up a steep incline to the next target.At least I did it doing what I like.LOL I just got back from Yankton yesterday with less than stellar results,but I was happy with day twos score.Couldnt catch the old master and good friend Dee Wilde.So Ill be out for a couple weeks and hopefully recovered enough for the Great Lakes Sec outdoors on the 12th and 13th of June. Later all.Don Ward


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

Good luck with the knee Don, hope it gets better soon. I injured my back about a month ago mowing on a slope with hand mower and haven't been able to shoot any and having with drawels i think.


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

Don, time to get out the old Elmers and put the peices back together again!!!  Ken


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Surgery went well!*

Knee surgery went well and can walk on it ok with a cane for now should be fine within the week.Don


----------



## 2fingers (Feb 2, 2006)

Hope things are going well for you Don!


----------



## rts1950 (Jun 27, 2007)

Kim and I are hoping for your speedy recovery, I know you were hurting at Yankton and I am glad it will be better now. 

Of course, I don't have to shoot against you until next year, so my wishes may not reflect the opinions of those having to compete against you this year. 
Dick


----------



## hunter111 (Mar 5, 2003)

Had a good time in Yankton even with the wind...
Keep getting better and hope to see you at the National Fields in Darrington...
If you need a ride I'll swing by on the bike and pick you up... :teeth:
Curt-


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Surgery went well on the 1st of June.I am walking without the assistance of ant mechanical device.LOL Brusing should go away in about a week and still trying to get my normal walk back and trying not to limp.But I should be good to go by Sectionals next week.Thanks to all for your thoughts.Don Ward


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

Been thinking of you and your knee surgery Don. I`m glad things went well and you are recovering nicely. I won`t be at the NFAA Sectionals because I am just burned out on shooting outside. Do well and Sandy and I are hoping to spend some time with you and Kim in July. I am ready for some fishing.


----------

